# Northern California



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been pondering the idea of starting a social anxiety meetup(.com) group for the region. Unfortunately, the idea of having to take responsibility for it all and probably be expected to talk or know what I'm doing is just too much.

Anyone want to be responsible and take some of the focus off me so that it's possible? Anywhere from Vallejo to South Lake Tahoe works as a location for me, with Sacramento as the obvious population center.

The group would be designed to limit anxiety so that people with bad SA could actually attend. Some possible ideas for that are a "silent observer" section to sit in when not up to conversation, the ability to pass on any question, an uncrowded meeting place (maybe a park, not a coffee shop like the east bay group has been using), and a recognition that people can move at their own speeds even if that speed is so slow as to appear stationary. More advanced social activities might be taken up by a subgroup between the main group meetups.


----------



## waitnsee (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't know about taking any type of leadership position but if a SA meetup group is formed in Sac I wouldn't mind joining.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

If one was started in Sac, I would definitely be up for it.
Not too sure about being a leader, but I guess I could help a bit. I just couldn't deal with the pressure of being the focus all the time.


----------



## Honeybee1980 (Jan 29, 2009)

I am planning on moving to Sac from eureka in 5 months and I would be interested in being a part of a SA group


----------



## blc1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is anyone in the San Joaquin Valley. Modesto, Fresno, Clovis, Bakersfield, Visalia etc.?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I see someone just started a group in Fair Oaks: http://www.meetup.com/Social-Phobia-But-I-like-people/

Looks terrifyingly friendly though (yeah, that has to be the most absurd excuse I've used to rationalize my running and hiding instinct).


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Hm, that's not too far from me, actually. I should have a look into it.


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in going, but sacramento is 2hour drive for me, vellajo would be better.


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

i would be interested . BUMP bump


----------



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

anywhere from the south bay to the east bay to sf would be fine


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I went to the above-linked Fair Oaks group twice, flunked out and pretty much realized support groups aren't what I was really looking for (because they're for people who are actively trying to change, and actively suffering), so I won't be organizing a support group. I might do a non-support-group gathering when I get the nerve.


----------

